# Oregon/ASU only on FSN Arizona



## alevine1986 (Jul 10, 2007)

I was looking at the TV games for this weekend and noticed that UO/ASU was only going to be on FSN Arizona and ESPN gameplan. The five Pac 10 games on Saturday...

UCLA/Arizona - regional ABC
ASU/UO - FSN Arizona and ESPN gameplan
UW/Stan - FSNBA and FSNNW
OSU/USC - ESPN or ESPN2
WSU/Cal - FSN nationally

It seems that this is the biggest game of the week in college football and that it would be the ABC regional game. However, you would think FSN or ESPN would pick it nationally over over-rated USC playing OSU or over-rated Cal playing WSU. At the very least FSNNW would pick it over UW/Stan as it's regional broadcast! Am I missing something?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

It's just goes to show you how little respect the rest of the Pac-10 gets. If it isn't a team from the State of California then they really don't exist. I'm a OSU Beaver fan, but can't believe that 2 of the top five teams in the nation going head to head isn't the biggest game of the week, the ESPN Home Depot show should be in Eugene. It's a sad state of college sports that money is more important than the game.


----------



## alevine1986 (Jul 10, 2007)

I would think nationally there would be more interest in the ASU/UO game. As someone whose favorite team is in the Big 12, I wouldn't think of watching the two Pac 10 games available to me, since both USC and Cal are out of it. I would have interest in the ASU/UO game, since it's essentially an elimation game for the BCS title game.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

I could have sworn that during the Ohio State/Penn State game, I saw a promo for next Sat.'s games that listed Oregon/ASU as being on "the ESPN family of networks" my guess is it will get moved to either ESPN2 or maybe ABC..... If you want to see this game on FSN AZ, Call your Sat. provider and add the "sports pack" as E* calls it. It's only like $5.99/month and you can cancel after a month or so. I have it and get all the games FSN carries, a lot of them in HD......... just my 2 cents......


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

College Game Day is live from Eugene this Saturday 10 am eastern


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

I just noticed the game is listed on FSN Prime Ticket HD. Don't know if it's actually in HD, but at least it's going to be on in So Cal.


----------



## layla17 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's going to be in HD either, but I'm hoping it is. It seems like such a waste of money to pay for HD programming and TV and not be able to use it.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Per this thread it WILL be on FSN AZ HD.

http://mattsarz44017.tripod.com/2007/week10.html



> ESPN will broadcast to
> all states except
> AZ, NM, OR & southern CA
> FSN Arizona is HD


----------



## jaustin916 (Sep 26, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Per this thread it WILL be on FSN AZ HD.
> 
> http://mattsarz44017.tripod.com/2007/week10.html


Per ESPN.com, the game will be on ESPN with a kickoff time of 6:40ET.


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

jaustin916 said:


> Per ESPN.com, the game will be on ESPN with a kickoff time of 6:40ET.


Take the total over and enjoy.  Of course I am hoping for the Oregon Yellow Uniforms. In HD this will require sun glasses. (or maybe a welders shield)


----------



## alevine1986 (Jul 10, 2007)

I noticed that on this web page the USC game was moved to the ABC regional night game and UO/ASU added to ESPN in it's place. This also shows that OU/A&M will not be in HD now when it was before USC moved to ABC. The Big 12 is getting no love from ABC on regional HD games. They all go to the Big Least and Big 11, I mean Big 10.


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

We're getting GameDay at Autzen baby! Again! Woooooooooo!

GO DUCKS!


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

I am in Portland, OR and I have Dish Network. The Oregon/ASU game is blacked out cause FSN-NW is supposed to show it.

_*My guide says FSN-NW is going to show a different game!!!*_

What the hell is going on here. This is a tragedy. Can anybody help?


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Miggity said:


> I am in Portland, OR and I have Dish Network. The Oregon/ASU game is blacked out cause FSN-NW is supposed to show it.
> 
> _*My guide says FSN-NW is going to show a different game!!!*_
> 
> What the hell is going on here. This is a tragedy. Can anybody help?


If ESPN is blacked out for you, call Dish and inquire about the Sports Pack. It will cost you $5.99/month. I have it and my guide is showing ASU/Oregon on FSN AZ #415 on Saturday @3:30.....
Good luck..


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Miggity said:


> I am in Portland, OR and I have Dish Network. The Oregon/ASU game is blacked out cause FSN-NW is supposed to show it.
> 
> _*My guide says FSN-NW is going to show a different game!!!*_
> 
> What the hell is going on here. This is a tragedy. Can anybody help?


Look on the alternate channels it's listed on I think 448. Not in HD.


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

I just stopped in the local Dish Network dispatch center and talked to some guys that work there and he figured that FSN-NW would be showing the game "for sure" and that the guide shows Washington/Stanford because thats what FSN-NW will broadcast nationally. But here in the ESPN blackout region we will supposedly get the Oregon/ASU game still. In HD.

I will believe it when I see it. If we don't get this in HD its a crock of ****. Literally $$$ dollar signs cause thats the reason for the blackouts and confusion and overall gheyness.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

For D* folks in the Portland area, the game is listed on channel 650 as a FSNW alternate. Doesn't look like it will be in HD though.


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

cdizzy said:


> For D* folks in the Portland area, the game is listed on channel 650 as a FSNW alternate. Doesn't look like it will be in HD though.


thats messed up. this is a terrible fiasco. because ESPN decided to pick it up it means that the people IN OREGON won't be able to watch it in HD???

there is a lesson to be learned here but i dont know what it is.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

It's all screwed up. Us people that live in the Pac10 area should have the priority for HD and ABC or ESPN, not the rest of the nation. They got it backwards! This is the game of the century, well this saturday nationwide anyway. BCS poll #4 vs #5 baby. You guys in Oregon check this out. It is showing up on ch. 652 FSWHD here. With mpeg4 box and sports pack I believe this channel is nationwide on D*. Can't guarantee HD though. It better be! Please let me know if that shows up there. A lot of the ABC games are only SD. Love college football.:sure:


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

kikkenit2 said:


> It's all screwed up. Us people that live in the Pac10 area should have the priority for HD and ABC or ESPN, not the rest of the nation. They got it backwards!


They dont care about us. They care about the advertising dollars!
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

This game is being broadcast on THREE different networks depending upon where you live and whether you got Dish/DirecTV/Comcast... Pretty rad gameday came to Autzen and yet here IN OREGON they're blacking it out for us when the game starts.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Miggity said:


> They dont care about us. They care about the advertising dollars!
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> This game is being broadcast on THREE different networks depending upon where you live and whether you got Dish/DirecTV/Comcast... Pretty rad gameday came to Autzen and yet here IN OREGON they're blacking it out for us when the game starts.


I agree that they determine programming based on ratings, but how does blacking this game out in Oregon help ratings?

Update: With D* sportspack in LA the Arizona St./Oregon game is now listed on 95, 206, and 652. I'm going with 95 must be guaranteed HD. You are telling me you blacked out in Oregon with my programing? That is unbelievable. Even ota should be shown there. And that espn pregame was cool. Lots of signs and fog.


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

*I caught the game today on DISH Network channel 446, using the alternate FSN Northwest feed.*


----------



## rbonzer (May 13, 2002)

Although I'm an OSU alum, I was interested in seeing the Duck game, but didn't get to see it. Guess I didn't search hard enough. FSN had the Washington game, and ESPN was blacked out. I gave up, a bit mad. And watching the Beavers play didn't help much.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I also had it on one of the alternates. I learned pretty quick to add all the sports alternates in a Sports favorites list, they tend to show games on some oddball channels sometimes. Oddly I don't remember seeing it on any of my gameplan channels though. I don't remember FSN and ESPN ever overlapping before though.


----------

